# Pike Island Report



## Fishsees5

Has anyone been fishing. Not asking for all your info just wondering if fish are being caught? It's a long drive from the Canton area and haven't seen any recent reports. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Countrystrong

Hit it last Friday from bout 430pm till 730-8pm and seen 4 fish caught but was super slow I never even had a bite!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

Was there on Sunday from like noon- 2pm. Guys were on the pier, I was down in the rocks. I didn't see anyone catching anything. All I was able to catch was 1 white bass.


----------



## bob Jones

Was there Thursday 3/15.fished from 7pm to 1am.fished Rock's and peir 3 of us only caught 4 fish.3 dink's and one 20 incher.


----------



## BASSunlimited

The bites for saugers, walleyes, hybrids and yellow perch seems extremely slow ever since September 2017. Usually when they are there you can usually catch them the first hour of being there. It's just been a slow season.


----------



## mpm123mm

Last Sunday, I managed 2 keepers and 1 short. Local guy next to me got 1 keeper and about 4 short. He said he did good the previous day, 3 eyes and 5 sauger. Might just be the day, but the night bite should be better and only getting better.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

Been down a few times over the last couple weeks, fishing during the day and night. Fishing has been sloooooow. Mostly catching one here and one there. I haven't really seen anyone else getting into them either. Like me, one here and one there. I have been throwing everything in my bag too. Water is still in the upper 30's, they have the middle gate wide open causing a back current, and the water is around 14'. We need some warmer weather, a little rain, and them to shut down the middle gate and open a couple others instead.


----------



## Doboy

Thanks for those reports guys.

Always try to take note, IF the *caught fish have eggs, or not*. No-body said?
(& make sure you try drifting some worms)?


----------



## Fishon1546

As of Friday Walleye and Sauger were both Full of Eggs but won’t be long before they drop them


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

So much for fishing this weekend, water project at 26'+. I was excited for the warmer temps and some rain to bring the water up but didnt want it up this much.


----------



## Flatty01

Been wondering as well. Saw a good many vehicles there last wknd.


----------



## stekzus

Water level is about a foot under the pier......no vehicles in the lot when I went by this morning


----------



## BASSunlimited

Went to pike island dam this morning. Parking lot was empty, only one other guy on the pier didn't see him catch anything. I fish the pier, threw everything and caught skunk. Put the waders on and fish the rocks, caught more skunk. Weather was good, wind was ok, water clarity about 2ft. It's been bad season ever since October of last year.

Decided to go to New Cumberland dam WV side. Water looks good, flow was good, wind got stronger. Gate 11 closed, gate 10, 9 opened. Everything was just prime condition. The only thing missing there was the fish. But there was lots of skunk though. Good luck


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

Hit the dam Sunday, pretty much was a waste of time. I hit a couple spots prior to going to the dam and caught a few smallmouth. Thought I would hit dam and should have stayed where I was. Fished for about an hour and didnt get a bite. Once the weather finally moderates I will be abandoning the dam and getting out on the boat. Hopefully I can find the fish in my boat and not wait for 10 different variables to be right for them to be below the dam.


----------



## stekzus

I heard some rumors the village council and mayor of Yorkville want to vacate that road to a couple of business men which could cut off access to the dam....


----------



## BASSunlimited

stekzus said:


> I heard some rumors the village council and mayor of Yorkville want to vacate that road to a couple of business men which could cut off access to the dam....


I wonder if that's why they cut down all those trees. Looks like they're planning to build something there. I hope it's not true.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

I find that hard to believe personally. At best maybe south of Deep Run rd. but you could still access the dam and below by going through Yorkville. Does Yorkville maintain the road or the county or the state. They may not even have that power.


----------



## stekzus

Its Yorkville's road....Try asking the mayor of Yorkville....740-859-2947...His name is Blair Closser


----------



## Jarnos123

It's been a year or more ago but while fishing the pier one day several guys in suits came down on the pier and were taking pictures of the dam and general area. We asked them what was up and they told us that the Pike island dam was going to be converted to a Hydro-electric dam (Like Hannibal). They didn't say when it was going to be converted but maybe this is the beginning of it. ???. They did say it would pretty much kill the fishing during construction because there would be no public access during the construction but eventually a bigger, better pier would be built that extended out from the bank instead of parallel to it.


----------



## vib-E

I just might head on down there this weekend.depending on the flow of course...best time to go is when nobody else is catching.;-) ;-)


----------



## Carver

stekzus said:


> Its Yorkville's road....Try asking the mayor of Yorkville....740-859-2947...His name is Blair Closser


Part of the road is also in Belmont County so I don't think Yorkville has control of all of it.


----------



## stekzus

Part of Yorkville is in Belmont County it starts where the old Buckeye Local school was ...Their corporation limit down goes to the Picoma Exit ......Which is now the Lessco plant......


----------



## got me hooked

I hope to fish there this weekend. I'll post a report if I do. I've also heard that a hydroplant is in the works.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

I fished there this past Sunday. We caught a few, saw a few others being caught. Sadly, nothing to get excited about. Water was on the rise Sunday but it looks like by this weekend it will be down to 13 feet or so and its supposed to be in the 80's...sounds like summer to me, and thats not a good thing for fishing down there.


----------

